# Best Value Shotgun?



## Double Ott Buck (Oct 5, 2005)

Looking to buy a new gun this year and wondered what you guys thought. Looking at camo pattern, automatic, 3"or 3.5", potential for slug barrel combo deal, 26" or 28" barrel.
I shot Mossberg in the past and Winchester now, but seems to me Bennelli has the best gun. Light weight, good quality, but expensive!
Any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## Dusty05 (Aug 21, 2005)

I like the Benelli Nova. I think the camo version is about 350 in some places. The black is even cheaper. I got my pump nova a few years ago. I have put it through hell and back and it hasn't missed a beat. It can cycle from 2 3/4'' to 3 1/2 without a hitch too. Several barrel options as well. Thats my pick. The only way my could be better is with a better shooter! :sniper:


----------



## Marlo (Oct 9, 2004)

Double Ott Buck said:


> but seems to me Bennelli has the best gun. Light weight, good quality, but expensive!
> Any help would be great. Thanks


... ,ingeniously simple, reliable, incredibly easy to tear down and clean, mounts perfectly, is easy on your shoulder, ...

(you missed a few) )

The SBE II really is a sweet gun. This is my first year with one and this poor gun is put through hell. We hunt a swamp the early part of the season and the guns are really put to the test. They have to deal with mud, cattail fuzz, muck, feathers and lord knows what else. The SBE II has been flawless. Its reliable and VERY easy to tear down and clean. I do a complete tear down after hunting saturday to get ready for sunday in about the same time it took me to do a "quick" clean on my mossberg.

You'll get some harsh feedback on Binelli, mostly from guys that never owned one (probably because it's not made in USA). But you'll notice that almost everyone who owns one absolutely loves it.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

I really like my Nova its a great gun


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

DOB plain and simple buy a gun that fits you and of the best quality you can afford. A SBEII or a Charles Daly pump may be that gun. You may receive all kinds of advice or comments like " 870 is the best, because I never had a lick of trouble etc." but if that 870 did not fit you it was not worth buying to shoot!

I hunted with a couple guys that can afford to shoot whatever gun they want. One is still shooting his 303 Berreta because it was fitted to him. The other a Stevens S/S that was new this past year! They shoot these guns because of fit period.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I love my 870 express super mag, but if you're going for a semi auto than I'd shoot for a benelli. :sniper:


----------



## Double Ott Buck (Oct 5, 2005)

any difference between pump or auto?


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Check out the stoeger model 2000 it comes in camo and has a slug barrel option it has the same inertia driven action as the bennelli other then the recoil spring is located in the forearm and not the stock I dont own one but I do own a bennelli and I really like the inertia driven action I have looked at the stoeger shotguns and they are very reasonably priced compared to a bennelli I believe you could buy two stoeger shotguns and shells and have gas money left over to go hunting compared to the price of one bennelli.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

the Stoeger 2000 looks like a nice gun, I used to own a Benelli Nova and loved it then it was stolen. My question is that for the Stoeger 2000, Can I buy a choke from like Patternmaster/Briley/Wad Wizard/ etc. for the Stoeger or only factory made chokes?


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

The best gun i ever shot was one of the early 3 1/2's a mossberg 835. I have had the gun for around 10 yrs and i still use it once in awhile for ducks and gesse. It still has the wild turkey federation medal stamped into the side. I had an 870 3 1/2 and i hated it. I wouldn't eject the 3 1/2 inch shells very well. I bought a nova last weekend and took it out for geese and phesants and i really liked it. I don't like that red bead on the end and it is a little bulky if your hunting phesants but it was accuate and ejcted the 3 1/2 really well. It is also easier to load 3 1/2's in also.


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

I shoot a BPS and really like it. It has been trouble free and reliable. Cleaning is another story though. Of all the guns I've cleaned, this one seems to be one of the more complex. It's no rocket science but you're going to want to have a book in front of you the first time you clean it.

On the other hand, one of my good friends and hunting buddies shoots a nova. He not only hunts with this thing, but shoots trap out of it twice a week. I will guarantee this gun has seen 10,000 plus rounds pulled out of it with minimal problems. I believe he has had it for five or six years and it is has litteraly been through hell. Just this year has he begun to have problems. He is kind of bummed and ****** at the same time but like I told him, for $300, and 10,000-15000 rounds shot out of it, how can you complain.

Plenty of options out there, I agree with the other guys, find a gun that fits you and is in your price range.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

DOB,

Auto keeps you on target with out having to re-aquire it like with a pump. A lot of people say that they can fire just as fast with their pump as someone with and auto but the difference is accuracy and TTAT(time to aquire target).

I use an old 870 pump and love the damn-dable thing. It has never left me out in the cold lugging around a 10lb frozen boat anchor. But for deer and higher I use an auto 270. Let's me stay on target without having to re-aquire, therefore more accuarate shots.

Just my opinion.

Get one that fits you no matter what it is!


----------



## weatherly (Sep 4, 2004)

If you do not really care about the 3.5" shell, I would recommend looking at the Stoeger. For the money. I have shot Browning all my life....from the A-5 to the Gold. Purchased a M2000 Stoeger 2years ago and shot it the past two seasons in SK. Did not clean it at all the first year, in 5 days of hunting, other than the exterior. Not one problem. Cleaned it well inside and out and worked flawlessly for the week this year. Added a Limb Saver recoil pad this year which helped very much. Love the Benelli, but not in my budget when I can shoot a similar gun for 1/3 the cost. Just my opinion.


----------



## Devil Duck (Oct 10, 2005)

Without question, the Bennelli.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I would say the Remington 870 Express, awesome shotgun. I have upgraded to a Benelli, but I still love the 870 Express for the money value. That would be my vote. 870 Express all the way.


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

Berretta extreme A391 awesome gun, my back up gun is a Benneli nova.
Both are great guns. The Berretta has been on fire this season.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I would love to get a Beretta or an SBE II, but they are so damn expensive!!!!! :evil:


----------



## weedy0720 (Oct 17, 2005)

I can't believe no one mentioned the Win Super X2. I have had a couple Benellis and, yes they are a wonderful gun BUT I always had problems shooting low base shells (skeet) i.e. problems repeating. My X2 has had no problems regardless of the shell and load...from skeet to the 3 1/2 super mag goose load...very dependable and less weight and less $$$


----------



## Double Ott Buck (Oct 5, 2005)

I've looked at all of the recommendations and raised a lot of these suggestions in the store to my shoulder. The camo M-2 feels like the best fit. Dont hunt geese that much to need 3 1/2 inch. Now just have to convice the wife!!
Is there any real pro or con to the 28" or 26" barrels?...besides shorter being better for deer and turkeys, and long for the ducks/geese??? Also, how about the different chokes? I've always just had a full choke barrel and shot everything under the sun without a problem. All these chokes seem like a confusing hassle????


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I think the choke depends on what your used too. if your used to using one choke for everything i would stick with it. I personally like to switch chokes between (IC for upland and MOD for geese/ducks), but it can also depend on the shells you shoot and the gun you shoot. Some guns are terrible with a wider choke


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

well i dont know if u need 3.5" magnums for ducks for geese yeah deffently. A good shotgun doesnt neccesariy have to cost much i have a 20 gauge shoots 3" and nice gun but i will be making the switch to the 12 gauge for geese and ducks


----------

